# What would you do?



## smellem (Dec 21, 2015)

I finally got on some ducks... Kind of. 

Morning flight was great with wood ducks and a few big ducks. Had several groups in the decoys. Then when the sun really got up things changed. Ducks were still coming into our area but all going down couple hundred yards away. After that happened with 3-4 groups I went to investigate. And there it was... Hundreds of coots. Throughout the rest of the morning all groups were ignoring our spread and going to the coot party. Our only success after that was when some guys came in with their boat running/gunning them. 

How do you compete or pull ducks from a raft like that?


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 21, 2015)

smellem said:


> I finally got on some ducks... Kind of.
> 
> Morning flight was great with wood ducks and a few big ducks. Had several groups in the decoys. Then when the sun really got up things changed. Ducks were still coming into our area but all going down couple hundred yards away. After that happened with 3-4 groups I went to investigate. And there it was... Hundreds of coots. Throughout the rest of the morning all groups were ignoring our spread and going to the coot party. Our only success after that was when some guys came in with their boat running/gunning them.
> 
> How do you compete or pull ducks from a raft like that?



11 Dozen coot decoys of course.


----------



## jritchey65 (Dec 21, 2015)

Make your own raft of coots


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 21, 2015)

more decoys


----------



## CrappieGuy (Dec 21, 2015)

In my experience,  a raft of 100 live coots will still pull most of the birds if you have 250 coot decoys. 

Really not a lot can be done, except running off the coots early


----------



## Gaducks0317 (Dec 21, 2015)

It's hard to compete with live ducks (or coots). Pick up and move to where the ducks are working. On the coast the Coots won't go too far when you move in to your spot. Before long they'll be swimming in your decoys.


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 21, 2015)

As said, hard to compete with live birds in big numbers. I'd move and set my spread differently from decoys to flappers if you use them.


----------



## kingfish (Dec 21, 2015)

Like everyone else said, it's hard to compete with all those coots.  Make sure you are on first thing in the morning and then hope you catch some stragglers once the sun comes up.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 22, 2015)

steelshotslayer said:


> 11 Dozen coot decoys of course.



And go run the coots off. And hide good.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 22, 2015)

Gaducker said:


> And go run the coots off. And hide good.



Actually, that would be illegal.  Purposefully running off the coots that is.


----------



## CrappieGuy (Dec 22, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> Actually, that would be illegal.  Purposefully running off the coots that is.



Getting out of your blind and walking towards them is illegal?

If so, just shoot a few. They don't taste bad.


----------



## tsharp (Dec 22, 2015)

I would shoot the coots and leave the ducks but that's me. I know they eat good fed my family many times with coots.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 22, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> Actually, that would be illegal.  Purposefully running off the coots that is.



Rallying them to kill them would be illegal. Bumping them to get them to leave? I don't think your gona get pinched for that.


----------



## duckyaker90 (Dec 22, 2015)

I know a guy who raises coots and trains them to stay within 40 yards of their handler. How many do you need, and I'll look him up on MySpace.


----------



## dbean43 (Dec 22, 2015)

Just don't be the guy who drops off hunters in there waders and then circles the coots in the boat to them all morning long so the ducks fly to them. When he can see that we set up across on the point 500 yards away. Ending up with the coots never swimming near us so all the ducks head to them. That guys really annoying


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 23, 2015)

CrappieGuy said:


> Getting out of your blind and walking towards them is illegal?
> 
> If so, just shoot a few. They don't taste bad.



You can legally shot them and wade out or ride out to pick them up, but you can't just run them off.  That is known as harassing wildlife.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 23, 2015)

Gaducker said:


> Rallying them to kill them would be illegal. Bumping them to get them to leave? I don't think your gona get pinched for that.



Didn't say you were going to get pinched, but you could if some GW decided you were intentionally harassing them.


----------



## CrappieGuy (Dec 23, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> You can legally shot them and wade out or ride out to pick them up, but you can't just run them off.  That is known as harassing wildlife.



So, i can get a ticket for walking towards birds on the water? Got any sources of this ever happening?  Never heard of such, but I sure don't need a ticket.


----------



## HookinLips (Dec 23, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> You can legally shot them and wade out or ride out to pick them up, but you can't just run them off.  That is known as harassing wildlife.



Bass boats harass a lot of wildlife then...So do cars that honk their horns to get deer off the road.


----------



## dbean43 (Dec 23, 2015)

Kinda missing the point. If u aren't doing these things to manipulate your hunt it's fine. However if you are it not cool


----------



## HookinLips (Dec 23, 2015)

I got that point


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 23, 2015)

CrappieGuy said:


> So, i can get a ticket for walking towards birds on the water? Got any sources of this ever happening?  Never heard of such, but I sure don't need a ticket.



Yep, I know of a ticket being written for this.  The guy ticked the game warden off and he showed him the ugly stick.  Now, if you stalk, shot and retrieve, it is hunting and legal.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 23, 2015)

HookinLips said:


> Bass boats harass a lot of wildlife then...So do cars that honk their horns to get deer off the road.



Nope, are you trying to be funny or obtuse?  The issue is called "intent".

I have killed many a duck that was knocked up by a clueless bass fishermen.  As long as he wasn't my bud doing it for me, it was legal.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 23, 2015)

Just bump the coots when you come in and be prepared to swing way wide when you pick up downed birds because your dog has a hurt foot, so you keep them run off.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 23, 2015)

You guys don't eat coots. BBQ sauce and allot beer. Great!


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 23, 2015)

I think I will actively go after a limit or 2 of coots this week.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 23, 2015)

Gaducker said:


> I think I will actively go after a limit or 2 of coots this week.


I am proud of you


----------

